
State of Startups, 2019 - yarapavan
https://stateofstartups2019.firstround.com/
======
mrep
> Only 1 in 10 employees said cash or equity compensation was a primary reason
> they joined their company, and only 1 in 20 founders said equity played a
> starring role in their pitches to candidates.

Sounds like a self fulfilling prophecy and also why I don't really consider
joining any startups.

~~~
nscalf
What I took from this was that, if you're willing to pay a competitive rate
and you're worth a competitive market rate, no one is getting high offers. If
you can get the same compensation offer at 5 places in the next 2 months, the
cash/equity compensation probably isn't the reason you're going to take a job.
Basically, the market has found some salary/equity equilibrium, and it's
things external to compensation that are being played around with to attract
talent.

------
ellen77
Thorentis has a good point. Wondering how folks know they weren't hired
because they are female. I am a woman. I have learned that we actually do not
speak up for ourselves, are less likely to ask for mentorship - from a
universe that tends to be male - and we position differently. IE: I learned
(and have observed in myself) that (generally speaking) we need to check off
all job requirements in our background before we will apply for a role,
whereas men in general do not do this. (again, in general). I have learned as
a senior staff member to open up job descriptions to be able to open the
funnel, and proactively reach out to diverse candidates. I think there is a
ways to go to understand the true benefits of diversity in order to
proactively apply and leverage for good, for progress. It is nicer,
nonetheless, to see more diverse teams at the senior level though (speaking as
an investor).

------
yarapavan
This certainly rings true from my experience working in a startup:

* Much higher on the employee wish list? Their ability to make an impact (55%), the problems they’d be solving (42%), the mission (40%), the team (39%) and the culture (30%).

* When employees lack faith in their CEO, they are 3x less confident that their company will see a $1B+ exit, 5x more likely to leave within a year, 6x more likely not to exercise their options, and 2x more likely to think the company will fail due to culture or team.

------
Thorentis
> 40% of female employees reported that their gender hurt their chances of
> getting hired or landing senior roles in tech.

How could the people who answered this possibly know that? Were they told to
their face that "I won't hire you because you're a female"? Just because the
person who _was_ hired was male, doesn't mean the employer _didn 't want_ a
female, they just chose somebody who happened to be male instead. I find it
hard to believe that 40% of female employees had their chances hurt due to
their gender.

> 80% of founders believe having a more diverse team will have a direct
> positive impact on the value of their startup.

> And for employees it’s becoming non-optional. Those who believe their
> leadership isn't prioritizing diversity and inclusion are 3x as likely to
> anticipate leaving their company within the next year (34% vs. 11%).

Becoming non-optional? So 80% of founders are prioritizing "diversity"
(whatever that means) ... but only 34% of employees actually care? This is
hardly non-optional. Once again shows the disconnect between the employers and
employees in-terms of what they perceive as being important.

~~~
unraveller
The job hoppers were not asked why they would move on... exactly so the tea
leaves could be arranged into "needs more woke".

Could it not just be that employees want their bosses (who will read the
results) to consider paying market rates sooner and don't mind signaling their
virtue when excessively prompted to do so on an internet form that can be
traced back to them.

